# Clover and Daisy's waiting thread



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Should be due on March 31. Will get updated picture tomorrow.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Daisy due March 31


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

march is so far away.... cant wait to see these gals kids...


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

They are beautiful.!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks, can't wait to see if any have spots.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

This is dad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Udder bump


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Update pics


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

It feels like their due date is still so far away. 35 more days to go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Just a couple more weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Pregnant girls got their CD&T over the weekend and hooves trimmed, now we just wait


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> Pregnant girls got their CD&T over the weekend and hooves trimmed, now we just wait
> View attachment 225096


Wrong pic lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Filling nicely


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are coming along nicely!
2 more weeks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Daisy is having some discharge today.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> Daisy is having some discharge today.
> View attachment 225486


I'm hoping for twins out of both of them,but I feel like Daisy will have 1 and clover 2. But you never know  I was wrong with my Fern. I really thought she was only having 2 and she had 3


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You go, girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is every one doing?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is every one doing?


They are good. 10 more days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

We are in the last week now, so I think Daisy's could go earlier then her due date. She has dropped and ligs are there but getting harder to find. After work I have to get her a stall ready for herself. It's going to be a long day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And is the stall ready?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> And is the stall ready?


Oh yea, they are in their stalls as of yesterday. Daisy is Clover's mom and they have only been apart when they kid, so I put them next to each other so they can still see one another. 
Yesterday afternoon Daisy's started rubbing her head on my legs and being very loving, so not her. She's my biter lol.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Now for the real wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

It's go time!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohooh... happy kidding


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

One boy out


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Is this normal?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go girl. Beautiful baby


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

And a girl


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you have to assist at all?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
I don’t know about the blood.
@happybleats @ksalvagno @toth boer goats


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Did you have to assist at all?


Yes


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

It fell out before she had the second one. This is her back end


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Up and at it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes.. blood spots can happen. Congratulations..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Yes.. blood spots can happen. Congratulations..


Oh thank God! I just lost one mama sure don't want to lose another.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

They are doing really good. Had to help with the first. He had one leg back behind his head. Little girl came out like a rocket


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

All dry.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!!! 🥰 
Great job assisting!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw congratulations!  So glad they’re well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Discharge is normal. 

Cute babies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty babies


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The babies are so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I have blue eyes but I think they are turning green!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Daisy still has one lig trying to hang on. I don't think she will go today. She's my last chance for spots this year. Come on Daisy's give me spots 

It's going to be so hard to sell Clover's little boy, but Im already keeping one bucking so I know I have to let him go. I think lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

double j said:


> Daisy still has one lig trying to hang on. I don't think she will go today. She's my last chance for spots this year. Come on Daisy's give me spots
> 
> It's going to be so hard to sell Clover's little boy, but Im already keeping one bucking so I know I have to let him go. I think lol


Who are you already keeping? Sorry, there’s so many goats and people to keep up with on here.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Who are you already keeping? Sorry, there’s so many goats and people to keep up with on here.


I'm keep the buckling from my doe that just passed. 
Oakley


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Bad weather moving in around 9am.... So you know Miss Daisy will probably go today in the pouring down rain and high winds.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok weather got real bad real fast. Tornadoes all around us, but we made it through ok and all the animals are good. Daisy has some discharge starting.. so babies coming soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, stay safe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yikes! Glad your ok! Do we have any kids yet?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yikes! Glad your ok! Do we have any kids yet?


No babies yet. She's get closer. I checked on her at 5am and she's starting to nest. I will check on her again at 7:30, then I won't be back home til 12 so maybe she will wait til I get back home.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Clear mucus is happening

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Well nothing is happening. When I got home I could hear her screaming her head off, so I thought maybe she was having them. Only to get down to her just wanting something to eat. She has no more discharge and is just happy as can be. She's on day 152 and knows the doe code.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Labor has begun!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy kidding


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How’s she doing? Do we have kids yet?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> How’s she doing? Do we have kids yet?


Nope 
She's being my drama queen. 
Yesterday she started doing little light pushes, moving the kid(s) in to place. She's pawing, pushing her head in to the wall and just wants me to love her. Ligs are gone she is so uncomfortable and miserable. The kid(s) are moving so much it can be seen on both side of her body. I have been thinking she will have one all this time, but now with all the movement and how big she is I'm not sure. Maybe something will happen today and I can get some sleep.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

im curious someone said that if they move around a ton then they are likely bucklings... cant wait to see cute babies


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

daisymay said:


> im curious someone said that if they move around a ton then they are likely bucklings... cant wait to see cute babies


I have a feeling that she will have bucklings. I'm hoping not but she's my last chance this year for a spotted girl.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Just checked on her a few minutes ago. She's just laying around. She not eating and just wants love. Poor thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She is having very noticeable contractions about 10 minutes apart, still no pushing. Looking like a long night


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! Wishing her and you a smooth kidding!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She did great! Had her little surprises with out me. I will post pic when I have more light


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I GOT MY SPOTS! 
Boy and a girl.
I will get better pictures soon.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Adorable!! Congrats!!! Are they both spotted?!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Adorable!! Congrats!!! Are they both spotted?!


Yes. #2 is between her front legs.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
I am happy you got your spots!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They sure look like mama


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Congrats on your spotted doeling!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Boy has blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are beautiful!! 🥰


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Maple and Forest


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Pepper and Cinnamon


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

And Ivy and Oakley from my Nubian that died. 
We are all done til next year.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

This little guy here has stoled my heart. My mama asked me last night if she could have Oakley so now I get to keep Pepper


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all so beautiful!
I love all their names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

